# Pollensa



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Anyone got anything good or bad to say about this particular beast before I place my order?


Tony


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well that post didn't attract many responses - not sure if that's a good or bad sign - anyway, time to take the plunge so off I went this morning to my local AS dealer (Cranham) to place my order for a new Pollensa and who did I bump into? - a couple who were there to trade in their Pollensa after 5 years use for a brand new Pollensa. They were very satisfied with performance of their current mh over the past 5 years so were very happy to replace it with a new one.

After a long chat to them I'm much happier about my decision now even though the figure at the bottom of the invoice brings a tear to my eyes.

I also introduced them to MHF so hopefully another new member shortly. 
Tony


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Wish you all the best with your AS purchase *tonyt*. Hope you have many years of happy and trouble free Motorhoming. :wink:


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

You do see them around on ASOC rallies. Due to similar body lot of people think they are the more popular Ravennas


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Picking my (S/H) one this Saturday. It seems to have the right mix of accommodation for us - a dinette for me to "tippy-type" on the laptop, and a sofa for 'er indoors to lounge about on.

I've not heard anything bad about these vans


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

gerannpasa - well we haven't had ours long but so far we're very pleased with it - off for a few weeks wanderings on Friday so maybe I'll have more to report on our return.
The very flexible layout makes it ideal for the 2 of us.
Just a few mods to do - step kickdown etc.

Good luck on Saturday - be sure to take the MHF checklist with you.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ooo - MHF checklist??

I go look now. If I don't come back, can somebody point me in the right direction to find this checklist?

Found it, ta. Good old search function.

Collection checklist


----------

